# أرجو مساعدتي في كتابة خطة بحث دكتوراة



## جاسم يعقوب (12 يناير 2007)

تحية طيبة لكم جميعا . 
أرجوا من المختصين في ترشيد إستهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية مساعدتي في كتابة خطة بحث للدكتوراة ، لأني أواجه صعوبة في كتابة خطة البحث ، على أن تكون خطة البحث باللغة الإنجليزية ولكم جزيل الشكر .
ومراسلتي على الإيميل ezi1963***********
أو الرد على هذا الموضوع .

وذلك للأهمية القصوى وعلى وجه الإستعجال ...


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (13 يناير 2007)

أتمنى مساعدتك أخي الكريم

لكن لم أصل بعد لهذه المرحلة ،،،

لكن أعطيك بريد أستاذ جامعي في بريطانيا يمكن أن يساعدك

Mohammed Gadi, his email: lazmbg*nottingham.ac.uk

قد لا يرد من أول مرة ،،،، (بتعرف دلع الدكاترة  ) لذلك اضغط عليه برسائل كثيرة

بالتوفيق


----------

